# Tetra aggressive toward Betta?



## Mjgately (Jul 30, 2011)

My school of Lemon Tetra is still only 4 strong until next week, so that might be stressing them a little, but a couple of times around feeding, they seem to be bully the Betta a bit, maybe even bite at his fins. I'm not 100% on it, but my Betta is definitely not out and about or flaring like normal. Will the 5th or 6th tetra smooth them out? or will the Betta need to be taken out?
:fish9:

edit: Also my ghost shrimp gave birth, just thought I'd mention!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Lemon tetras are known to be fin nippers. I imagine that no matter how many you get they will still nip the flowing fins of the betta.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed,I would look into a possible setup for Mr Betta.

Is he longfinned or short finned?Only reason I ask is short finned boys usually handle themselves better.


----------



## Mjgately (Jul 30, 2011)

I believe he's long finned. All he will do now is hide inside some moss. I'll find him a home..


----------



## Mjgately (Jul 30, 2011)

If I was to get a female Betta instead, could that help prevent the bullying?


----------

